# Doppelte for-schleife



## Luk10 (8. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

Die Frage ist mir schon fast peinlich, aber ich stehe total auf dem Schlauch ... 

Folgendes Test-Programm:


```
public class Test {
    public static void main (String[] args) {
        int z = 0;
        for (int i = 0; i < 10; i++) {
            for (int a = 0; a < 10; a++) {
                System.out.println(i);
                System.out.println("--");
                System.out.println(z);
                System.out.println("--");
                System.out.println("--");
                z++;
            }
        }
    }
}
```

Ich dachte mir das so:
Gehe in die erste For-Schleife.
Gehe in die zweite For-Schleife und mach das 10 mal.(Gebe für i -> 0 aus)
Zurück in die erste i ist jetzt 1.
Wieder in die zweite mach das ganze weitere 10 mal (Gebe diesmal für i -> 1 aus)
Und so weiter ...

Ich bekomme aber folgendes Ergebnis:

--
--
9
--
91
--
--
9
--
92
--
--
9
--
93
--
--
9
--
94
--
--
9
--
95
--
--
9
--
96
--
--
9
--
97
--
--
9
--
98
--
--
9
--
99
--
--

Was an meinem Denken stimmt nicht, bzw wo liegt der Fehler?

Luk


----------



## Final_Striker (8. Apr 2010)

Gibt er doch aus.
Beim letzten Schleifendurchlauf ist i doch 9.


----------



## Luk10 (8. Apr 2010)

Ja, aber wieso nicht gibt er nicht i von 0 - 8 aus?


----------



## function (8. Apr 2010)

doch tut er du siehst es nur nicht  scroll mal nach oben


----------



## Murray (8. Apr 2010)

Luk10 hat gesagt.:


> Ja, aber wieso nicht gibt er nicht i von 0 - 8 aus?


Der Rest ist vermutlich aus dem Bild gescrollt.


----------



## srea (8. Apr 2010)

Scroll mal bei der Ausgabe. Du siehst nur den letzten Teil!

edit: amazing, bin ich langsam


----------



## Luk10 (8. Apr 2010)

Ah verdammt ... ich verwende BlueJ als Entwicklungsumgebung und irgendwie schneidet er mir den oberen teil ab ... :shock:

Kopf-Tisch 

Danke Luk


----------



## Michael... (8. Apr 2010)

je nach dem wo System.out letztendlich landet, werden vermutlich die ersten Zeilen nicht mehr dargestellt.


----------

